# Polaris Ranger 570 Mid vs Kawasaki Mule MX Pro



## Kmule610

Anybody have any feedback on the Ranger 570 Mid vs Mule MX?  Selling Mule 610, which has been a good one.  Just need a better suspension on the ole back.  Any info on either one will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ryanh487

One of our members had a ranger 570. I loved the suspension on that thing,  and our roads are pretty rough.  25 mph in that thing was comfortable on roads that beat you half to death at 10 in an SUV or truck.


----------



## Kmule610

Thanks!  Know anyone with the new Mule MX?


----------



## 7 point

I have a mule sx it's pretty tuff for its size .


----------



## RedHills

I have a '16 ETX (revamped 400) that has the same suspension as the 570. Ride is awesome.
Agree w/ ryan above.


----------



## Kmule610

Thanks for feedback.  Going to try a test ride in Mule MX before pulling the trigger on a new SXS.  Talking with a place in Americus about the Mule MX and the folks in Opelika, Al about the Ranger 570 mid size.  Anybody know of any other good dealers for Kawasaki or Polaris?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I recently purchased the Ranger 500, which is the same size as the 570 midsize.  I had narrowed it down to the Mule SX and the 500.  I bought the 500 based on the ride, it is much softer/smoother than the Mule, very enjoyable to drive thru the woods and has top end speed in the mid 40s which the Mule did not have.  I do think the Mule would last me longer as far as reliability, but we will see.  I have only had it 5 months and only used it 7 or 8 weekends, but so far I like it alot.


----------



## Worley

Polaris Ranger and reliability don’t fit together well...They are awesome when running, but do a quick search on electrical related issues, some quirky issues still after all these years....been there done that with the receipts to prove it, Kawasaki ain’t flash and super fast but more reliable in my opinion.


----------



## Turpentine

If between the two, Kawasaki.

Yamaha or Honda for me. No reason to throw good money away.


----------



## Jim Thompson

We've had a mule and 2 ranger 570s.  The mule is no frills and dependable, but slower than moses and will absolutely beat you to death in the woods.  For the most part the rangers have kept us running for a long time. Had an axle issue with the 1st one after a couple years, but other than that nothing more than normal maintenance.


----------



## Kmule610

Agree, my Mule 610 has been great since I bought it new back in 06.  Very reliable and no major issues.  Has been a work horse for me for years.  Now that I have back issues, just need a softer ride.  Not as worried about speed as much.  The new Kawasaki Mule MX Pro looks very promising.  Has a Kymco motor but a three year warranty. Going to try one out in a couple of days.  Will post how it did when a take a ride in the Mule.


----------



## 7 point

My mule sx is not a show horse its a mule but it does everything we need it to do and never gave a issue .


----------



## Triple C

I bought a Polaris 500 in 2011 and loved that thing until it got totaled by a guest.  Very nimble in the woods and the ride is as smooth as anything you can get.  I replaced with a Polaris diesel in 2013 and that thing is a work horse with the same smooth ride.  My sister has had a mule for prolly 10 years with no problems.  Ride is far superior on the Ranger.  Won't beat you to death.


----------



## Kmule610

Thanks Triple C!  Test drove the Mule MX and it is very nice and the independent suspension was smooth.   I also took a ride in a 570 full size that a friend has and agree is is smooth ride.  I have to make the call and pull the trigger......


----------



## Triple C

Kmule610 said:


> Thanks Triple C!  Test drove the Mule MX and it is very nice and the independent suspension was smooth.   I also took a ride in a 570 full size that a friend has and agree is is smooth ride.  I have to make the call and pull the trigger......


Kmule - I want to qualify my comment about the Ranger being a much smoother ride than the Mule as my sister's Mule is at least 10 yrs old.  I have not ridden in one of the newer Mules so the suspension may be much improved over the older ones.


----------



## Gaswamp

notice that model mule you are looking at is liquid cooled...no a lot of other ones arent'


----------



## Kmule610

I had not either until the other day.  My Mule 610 is an 06’ and it is a great dependable workhorse, but it is hard on the back so totally understand your comment.   The new Mule MX has definitely been improved with the new suspension and power steering.  I don’t think I can go wrong with either one.  Things I like about both, so it,akers it hard to decide.


----------



## Kmule610

Opinion...would you get a 2019 Mule in White or a 2020 in Camo?  Price difference is $1,880!  Not sure if I can do some type of wrap over the white?


----------



## 7 point

I don't know that's a tough one saving money is always nice .but a white hunting buggy I've heard that wraps can get expensive a good paint guy can paint it but either way you I can't see it being $1800 .


----------



## thumper523

I'd get the white mule, you can find it better in low light. My 2012 610XC is red and black and indestructible. Get some cheap flat black spray paint and streak her up.You just went from a Mule to an Zebra.


----------



## 7 point

Not just any paint will stick good .


----------



## Kmule610

Yeah, thinking about the white and then putting the mossy oak wrap on it.  Pretty good stuff based all the reviews.  Based on what I researched, about $260 - $300 for the wrap and about 4-6 hours to put on.  They have like 12 different patterns, so have several options and a good warranty.  Anyone us it on at or utv?


----------



## 7 point

That sounds like a plan .the price of that wrap is less than I thought it would be.


----------



## Kmule610

Yeah, I was worried it would be real expensive, but not as bad as I thought.  Leaning towards the


----------



## Kmule610

White with adding the wrap.  Hit the post button to soon ?


----------



## 7 point

If that's the way you end up going post some before and after pics


----------



## Kmule610

Will do!  They are closed tomorrow, so I have another day to go back and forth.  Driving the wife crazy.... ????


----------



## 7 point

That's a pretty good sized saving  on ths t white one . And with doing the wrap you can go with any camo pattern you want .


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good deal, yes post pictures before and after, that will be cool to see.


----------



## RedHills

Kmule610 said:


> Yeah, thinking about the white and then putting the mossy oak wrap on it.  Pretty good stuff based all the reviews.  Based on what I researched, about $260 - $300 for the wrap and about 4-6 hours to put on.  They have like 12 different patterns, so have several options and a good warranty.  Anyone us it on at or utv?



If it's the licensed sold by MO stuff, it's great. Will stick no problem, just do an alcohol wipe down. Stuff is so thick I have a terrible time cutting it on my plotter like reg vinyl.


----------



## Kmule610

Yes, it is the licensed MO stuff.  I watched the online video and it mentions the alcohol wipes and the extra adhesive that you can brush on.  I am leaning towards doing that, but I got a good price on a Polaris Ranger today so I am not sure which direction to go.  And I have to look at a wider trailer.  Never Simple!!


----------



## QuailJunkie

Have to add my advice. Have a Polaris crew 900. Best riding machine I’ve ever been in. Tons of power. You and yeah I had to go with a bigger trailer but such is life. Have friends that also own Polaris rangers and sportsman atvs. Not one complaint from either side. Polaris hands down


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mule. Polaris is nowhere in the same class with Kawasaki for reliability and toughness. We have a fleet of side-by sides at work that get used and abused all day every day. We have tried all kinds over the last 25 years. We have stuck with Mules. Polaris is toward the bottom of the heap, IMO. They're built for speed and smooth ride, not ruggedness or dependability. They just simply won't stand up under daily use for work. Kubota would be the next bet after the Kawasaki.


----------



## Gaswamp

hav you considered a Can-Am


----------



## Buckman18

Mule. Several family members have had various Polaris ATV's and theyve all had reliability issues. NO WAY i'd spend my money on anything Polaris. YMMV.


----------



## Kmule610

I did look at the Can-Am, but just did not know anyone with one.  Interesting feedback on the Polaris, but grateful for the feedback.  I talked to gentleman tonight that they have 4 Polaris Rangers in their club and 3 out of the 4 have been great.  The 4th one just had to have the starter replaced after 4 years.  Other than that, all good.  Since the Mule MX is in the first year, several friends said I do not want to be in on a product that just came out.


----------



## Triple C

Kmule - You'll love the Ranger.  Bout to enter my 8th year on my latest Ranger and other than replacing the rubber boots and service tune-up every couple of years, nary a problem with it.  It's been a work horse.


----------



## RedHills

Kmule610 said:


> Yes, it is the licensed MO stuff.  I watched the online video and it mentions the alcohol wipes and the extra adhesive that you can brush on.  I am leaning towards doing that, but I got a good price on a Polaris Ranger today so I am not sure which direction to go.  And I have to look at a wider trailer.  Never Simple!!



If ya get serious about buying it...I can send you a sample piece for you to take a look at. Think I got a roll somewhere.


----------



## 7 point

Just my 2 cents I know there are other brands on the market that are fancier ,ride smooth er, and go faster but again my opinion the mule has proved it's self .


----------



## Kmule610

Well, I flip to the Ranger 900!  Dealer contacted me and made me a nice deal. Took it out for a ride and it is very smooth.  In the end, it was a very hard decision!  I don’t think I would have gone wrong with the Mule MX.  Now I have to sell the mule 610.  I updated my picture, guess i need to change my name.


----------



## Kmule610

loki g for a good 6 x 10/12 trailer..... any suggestions on brand?


----------



## QuailJunkie

Good choice. Tons of power with these things and the ride is awesome


----------



## Dan DeBord

Kmule610 said:


> loki g for a good 6 x 10/12 trailer..... any suggestions on brand?


Down 2 Earth trailors . Baxley Ga,


----------



## 7 point

I made my 5x10 about 15 years ago out of 3" c channel it's heavy duty but with the price of steal anymore you can't  build one as cheap as you can buy it..tractor supply has some pretty good looking trailers last time I looked .


----------



## Gaswamp

Big Tec in Cordele will work with you on good price for trailor...Talk to Robbie and tell him the mailman reccommended you


----------



## Kmule610

I got a Big Tex 6 x 10 trailer from Perry.  They had a special on them (still expensive) and they had one left.  Very nice quality trailer from my initial use this weekend.  Purchased it for less than some of the local places and they were not built as good.  Looking at GPS, Striker, Mastergylde, Anderson, and a few locally made ones.  

Sold my 5 x 10 trailer to a very nice 83 yr old gentle man from Auburn. Alabama.  He is still hunting!! I hope I make it that long and still in the deer woods.  He was a retired administrator/Professor at AU.  Very knowledgeable and super nice person that shared some great stories in the Home Depot parking lot today.  Could have talked to him all day!


----------



## Kmule610

Well, sold the mule today.....great machine and will be a great addition to the new family. The Ranger was broken in this weekend!  Got her a little muddy?


----------

